# Vorgemerkte Items im Charakter Planer



## Wallrunner (7. Juni 2008)

Hiho,

mal ne Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Vorgemerkten Items der Chars die man in Buffed hat in den Charakter Planer zu bekommen oder muss man die selber einzeln raussuchen?


----------

